# Unlocking Phones



## Jonti (Sep 17, 2010)

I know this isn't the exact category for this question but I couldn't find any other and this one seemed the closet one to it.
Anyway, does anyone know of a class or a website or a place or any other way that TEACHES you how to unlock phones. I don't need websites where you go and pay or anything like that. 
I'm trying to learn to unlock phones so I can do that to help me out a little while I'm struggling through school and stuff.
Thank you, I appreciate your help before-hand!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Unfortunately we cannot help with that as it goes against the intents of the service carriers.


----------

